

LG Unveils New Paper Thin OLED TV - Zohaibtarar
http://techurb.com/lg-unveils-new-paper-thin-oled-tv/

======
ChuckMcM
Conceptually interesting but the 1200 x 800 resolution at 55" looks pretty bad
when you're used to staring at 1080p (not to mention 4k) that said, if they
can get these into the right cost bracket it will really become the standard
display for active signage. Build in a 5G transceiver so you can just send raw
video (rather than encoded video) and then off to the races.

